# New Top Gear this Sunday!!!!



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just seen ad on BBC three


----------



## RSSTT (May 30, 2014)

I'm not as fussed about TG as I used to be. It's way too scripted and Clarkson's humour often goes down like a lead balloon.

Will still be watching it as the cars side of it is awesome


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02gwx0g


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I'll set the up the Sky box, as there will only be 10 minutes worth watching. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

yay, looking forward to all the "that was rubbish, it's been crap for years" posts from people who apparently hate it but seem to watch it anyway, presumably just so they can have a moan (or maybe they can't work their TV remote).


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some are easily pleased. :roll: [smiley=argue.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Still like bits of it, but it all just seems more staged and predictable than it used to be.

Just hope they freshen it up a bit as it needs something to just make it more watchable. All things need to evolve and it does seem it's flogging a dead horse at times recently..

Problem is it's made the 3 presenters and producers etc very well off so why would they change a winning formula?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

drjam said:


> yay, looking forward to all the "that was rubbish, it's been crap for years" posts from people who apparently hate it but seem to watch it anyway, presumably just so they can have a moan (or maybe they can't work their TV remote).


Well you certainly can't say it's rubbish if you've not watched it, and it seems now you can't say it's rubbish if you _have_ watched too. Only good reviews allowed then? :wink:

Generally I watch the first episode or two and decide from there. This means I've only seen one or two episodes from the last three series, and after watching the first part of the Xmas special I didn't bother going back for part two. Maybe one day I'll stop bothering to watch any of them, but for now I live in hope that they'll do something original or come up with a new format. The presenters aren't good actors and they're not good comedians, so as long as the producers keep insisting on trying to turn Top Gear into a car-based sitcom, it's never going to get better.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Haven't seen Fifth Gear for ages, anyone know what's going on there?


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep its a bit marmite these days, I still find it funny and find myself watching old episodes on Dave :lol:

After Clarkson's recent twitter comment re the MkIII, will be interesting to see if its on the show, I would think so.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

mullum said:


> Haven't seen Fifth Gear for ages, anyone know what's going on there?


ILast couple or more series have been on discovery. Last one finished a while ago


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Ahh yeah, I gave those channels up before Xmas so no more wheeler dealers either. Well except the odd episode on youtube. Do discovery have an on demand service yet ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

mullum said:


> Ahh yeah, I gave those channels up before Xmas so no more wheeler dealers either. Well except the odd episode on youtube. Do discovery have an on demand service yet ?


New series end of Feb http://www.discoveryuk.com/web/fifth-gear/ not sure about on-demand


----------



## tedwards92 (Aug 4, 2014)

If this advert is anything to go by it could be pretty good!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Spandex said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > yay, looking forward to all the "that was rubbish, it's been crap for years" posts from people who apparently hate it but seem to watch it anyway, presumably just so they can have a moan (or maybe they can't work their TV remote).
> ...


Yes I was trying to get my head round that as well.
I never plan to watch it these days but sometimes I stumble across it on BBC3 or Dave - watch it for a bit and then decide yeah, its still crap and move on  
Or as someone once said .... "The cars are merely an incidental incursion into the presenters' egos."


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I watched the live audience evening video the other day, first thing I noticed was May's shoes and though "I like those" :lol: 8)

At least they are doing a full 10 episode run this time, so thats a good start.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll watch it later but they can't top the launch of the Reliant Robin space shuttle which was jaw droppingly awesome. What goes so high can only come down :wink:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Same old sh*t. Why they re made something that they did years ago only in a different country, seems to me they're running out of ideas. Way to keep the audience interested. Flop Gear.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone could have won that race easily on a motorbike or scooter without much effort. Can't see why they didn't put Hammond or May on one as they both ride bikes.

Agree with above post, all a bit stale, will probably watch next week and if no improvement then that's it for me.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The best part was the subtle lapel badges - did anyone else realise all three were wearing the Chile flag. :lol:


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

mighTy Tee said:


> The best part was the subtle lapel badges - did anyone else realise all three were wearing the Chile flag. :lol:


My mrs spotted them but I couldn't work out what they were! I blame my eyesight (nothing to do with the fact that I don't recognise the flag of Chile). :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

And Clarkson's apology over the major error in the Christmas special was magic.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I thoroughly enjoyed it - although mostly because I watched it with y 12 year old son who found it hilarious.


----------



## m4rkje (Dec 10, 2014)

Yup, Chilean flag as a thanks after the Argie debacle.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Turned over after Mr Sutherland.
Utter bobbins


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

its a funny entertainment show, I enjoyed tonight's show.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

The worst episode I have ever seen


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

corradoman said:


> The worst episode I have ever seen


Dont watch it then


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I liked the Stig in the boot.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

John-H said:


> I liked the Stig in the boot.


Almost better than carrying a space saver spare tyre.


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

I did like the comment on the M6 - a 4 door version of a 2 door version of a 4 door saloon -- bit like the A5 and indeed like the M6 shares it's name with Uk West Midlands roads and motorways , all we need now is an M42 and we are sorted


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Thought it was a lot better last night, until they pretended to round up the cows, then it all got a big silly and it was clear they were just farting about, and others doing the round up.

Why not stick to (semi) car related trials. Liked the braking one.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

MikeHawes said:


> I did like the comment on the M6 - a 4 door version of a 2 door version of a 4 door saloon -- bit like the A5 and indeed like the M6 shares it's name with Uk West Midlands roads and motorways , all we need now is an M42 and we are sorted


The 6 series was never a 2 door version of a 4 door car though. It was originally a replacement for the 2 door CS/CSL.

It was a pretty poor episode last night in general though. I mean, what actually happened in it? If you take away Kiefer Sutherland's brief appearance (where he was more entertaining in 5 minutes than the other three managed in the whole show), it was basically an hour of them driving around in varying amounts of dust while the producers desperately tried to make it interesting by giving them increasingly irrelevant 'challenges' to fake.

And to top it off, they didn't even get hold of 3 interesting new cars to do it in.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Shug750S said:


> ... Liked the braking one.


Yes, that was a good demonstration - we've all got to drive like we own Ford Anglias :lol: Makes you wonder why they seem to be reducing speed limits on previously national speed limit 60 mph to 50 mph.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

They are probably based on road accident stats. They reduced some roads around here after numerous Romanian/Polish/Lithuanian drivers put 20 year old Leyland vans in drainage ditches of dead straight roads.


----------



## MikeHawes (Jan 8, 2015)

The 6 series was never a 2 door version of a 4 door car though. It was originally a replacement for the 2 door CS/CSL.

It was a pretty poor episode last night in general though. I mean, what actually happened in it? If you take away Kiefer Sutherland's brief appearance (where he was more entertaining in 5 minutes than the other three managed in the whole show), it was basically an hour of them driving around in varying amounts of dust while the producers desperately tried to make it interesting by giving them increasingly irrelevant 'challenges' to fake.

And to top it off, they didn't even get hold of 3 interesting new cars to do it in.[/quote]

I thought the 7 series was the GT tourer, the 6 series being the 5 series hatch/coupe as in the same way the A5 is the A6 without a boot.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

MikeHawes said:


> I thought the 7 series was the GT tourer, the 6 series being the 5 series hatch/coupe as in the same way the A5 is the A6 without a boot.


The 6 series has been around since 1976, and was a replacement for the CS/CSL cars, so has always been a model in its own right. I guess it all comes down to definitions though. You could say the old 6 series was a 2 door version of the 5 series, but you could equally say the 5 series was a 4 door version of a 6 series. Maybe a 3 series is just a smaller version of a 7 series... 

Really though, I think cars (not just from BMW) were more distinct in the past. With the platform-based approach they use now, it's easy/cheap to develop a number of body types for each range, so they can cover every market niche imaginable


----------



## tedwards92 (Aug 4, 2014)

Went to the live filming yesterday, was actually really good! Worth a watch!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Absolute tosh last night, it was an embarrassment to the BBC. The only highlight was the five minutes with Daniel Ricardo.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> Absolute tosh last night, it was an embarrassment to the BBC. The only highlight was the five minutes with Daniel Ricardo.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

ALTHOUGH... 1.42.2 lap time, coming top of the F1 table AND the fastest lap ever, being a huge F1 nerd this had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thought TG redeemed themselves this week. It was great to see a more focused motoring show


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

agree, much better show last night


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

I thought last week was properly funny but it really needs to focus on what it wants to be. 
Last night was okay, the I8 piece was brilliant but think they really missed a trick with the landy. What could have been a superb bit about a classic (they did superb ones on Saab and Lancia) turned out to be bilge about climbing up a dam.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Loved those pick ups last night, great episode, 20k for the Ford 8) bargain


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I LOVE trucks!!! I was grinning like a madman last night!

Should be noted £20k was for a standard F150, not a raptor and especially not a VelociRaptor!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I heard the next episode is going to be dedicated to French cooking with a fracassée recipe challenge leading to a show stopping punch line :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Looks like the show hs been cancelled, or at least won't be shown next week due to Clarkson's suspension.

If he did hit someone fair enough, most on here would expect a severe warning or even the sack if they had a fight at work, but BBC has already spent (my) license fee on the program, so at least show the one they have finished


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Listening to sky news they have said the series has been cancelled


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> BBC has already spent (my) license fee on the program, so at least show the one they have finished


I agree. It's one of the few things I watch on the BBC so want to see them.

Has anyone signed the 'reinstate Jeremy Clarkson' petition? 
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 1401,d.d2s


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cloud said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > BBC has already spent (my) license fee on the program, so at least show the one they have finished
> ...


I've signed it and so has her in doors


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Shug750S said:


> Looks like the show hs been cancelled, or at least won't be shown next week due to Clarkson's suspension.
> 
> If he did hit someone fair enough, most on here would expect a severe warning or even the sack if they had a fight at work, but BBC has already spent (my) license fee on the program, so at least show the one they have finished


If he did punch someone there must be more to it,I remember him getting cream pied by some PC greeny type at a university when picking up an award, he just laughed at the guy and said good shot


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

to be honest if he has banjo'd someone at work, he deserves sacking ... its gross misconduct, no matter how you spin it, and no matter if 300k or 300m people sign a petition, tough, he doesnt deserve to retain his position/status quo


----------



## red3.2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Totally agree. If I had punched /hit someone who was employed by the same company in or out of work hours i would have be sacked under the gross misconduct rule.
I disagree with the BBC cancelling Top Gear, they could have ( if necessary) replaced him with someone else for the remainder of the series. No one person is irreplaceable or bigger than the company/organisation he/she works for


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

red3.2 said:


> Totally agree. If I had punched /hit someone who was employed by the same company in or out of work hours i would have be sacked under the gross misconduct rule.
> I disagree with the BBC cancelling Top Gear, they could have ( if necessary) replaced him with someone else for the remainder of the series. No one person is irreplaceable or bigger than the company/organisation he/she works for


Agree totally, if you spank someone at work most would expect to be sacked. if of course being the key word

Surely the BBC should have been able to get someone else to replace him. Other 2 are under contract anyway I presume. They dumped The presenter of have I got news for you and replaced him with guest presenters, but suppose that was easier as only recorded studio stuff a few days before, so no long term prior filming in the show that could complicate things.

Unless it's not a full BBC production and Clarkson is involved in the independent production company so more complicated.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, They are all pre-recorded months ago & I'm sure Clarkson is a big part of the production team.
I certainly won't miss Top Gear, as usually only 10 minutes worth watching, thanks to Sky +.
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, They are all pre-recorded months ago & I'm sure Clarkson is a big part of the production team.
> I certainly won't miss Top Gear, as usually only 10 minutes worth watching, thanks to Sky +.
> Hoggy.


The studio parts are recorded a few days before it airs, which is how they manage to discuss relatively recent events.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Cloud said:


> Has anyone signed the 'reinstate Jeremy Clarkson' petition?
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 1401,d.d2s


Why on earth would you sign it until you know what's actually happened??
I can only think it would be because you don't really care. So if it does turn out he's punched someone at work, you're basically saying that's fine, he can get away with it because he's famous/presents a programme you enjoy.

I'm a Top Gear fan and would be sad to see him go. So if it turns out that nothing much has gone on, I may well sign a petition to reinstate him. But not at this point. 
If it turns out he has basically punched someone because he had a bit of a strop about food, or whatever the reports are, then you can't just treat him differently than you would some "lowly" employee who did the same, but no-one had ever heard of.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

drjam said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone signed the 'reinstate Jeremy Clarkson' petition?
> ...


Agreed


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmmm... the petition says "freedom to fracas" (not fracassée) but what are people signing for? Freedom to allegedly punch someone or carry on with the entertainment they've been used to. I would suggest that most signatories are signing for the latter.

We've only got Clarkson's word that he's on a final warning.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Someone at work suggested they were looking at Steve Coogan or Chris Evans as a replacement for Clarkson. Also that some programme maker was signing up Clarkson to star on a programme commissioned by the BBC but had not been told if they needed to make changes.

Listening to the Media Show this evening they were asking the question about managing stars. One presenter interviewed admitted to being difficult at times himself. He made the point that when you are fronting the show and taking the hit for anything going wrong in public, little things like being concerned about whether you were going to have time to eat after a day's filming, whilst watching the production crew stuff their faces during the day when you can't, can lead to a fit of, "I told you so". The presenter admitted to being told by a hotel manager to take the argument outside, when he lost it with his producer over a coffee.

So some sympathy there - putting arguments about allegations of lamping someone to one side - only allegations.

Thoughts of how the production team were feeling now and the producer who has played down the incident, with comments of possible over reaction by BBC management were mentioned.

If you elevate someone to star status, do you stand for any of the responsibility - or is it all property of the star?

Clarkson can be entertaining but a lot of the things he says many people wouldn't - but then they are not in the position of shock jock publicity maker.

Is it time for someone more boring? Has Clarkson turned into a monster? It was an entertaining programme with a massive worldwide franchise - what decision would you make to keep it going?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

I THINK ITS ALL A BIG SETUP - HERE'S WHY

Remember the hype about the Maclaren / Porsche / Ferrari which ones the best????

What better excuse do these 3 now have for undertaking it outside the BBC, and making a colossal contract renegotiation deal with ITV / SKY / etccc headlining the opening show with this test...

I believe it was a set up all along, expertly executed as usual... JC just loves to play with the media, either way he's going to make a killing financially ...


----------

